# Ics On The Droid 3 (Video)



## Hashcode (Sep 16, 2011)

Hi Guys,

So the holiday and some extra debugging delayed this a bit.

But here's the video of ICS booting on the D3. The background services are of course crashing all over and the graphics still need work.. but you can see for your self:
http://hash-of-codes...droid-3-no.html

Enjoy.


----------



## EricErK (Jun 8, 2011)

Holy....


----------



## dadsterflip (Jul 16, 2011)

Damn


----------



## nailbomb3 (Aug 25, 2011)

Niiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiice!


----------



## AndroidSims (Jun 7, 2011)

And you guys wanted CM7.....


----------



## sjflowerhorn (Oct 17, 2011)

Hashcode said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> So the holiday and some extra debugging delayed this a bit.
> 
> ...


Hash did you start from pandaboard source? Did u backport to current d3 kernel?


----------



## Hashcode (Sep 16, 2011)

I actually started with the GB device config, stripped all of the proprietaries out, built from AOSP and compared to what was needed to boot. Ad a ton of debugging / fixes and research.


----------



## bikedude880 (Jun 18, 2011)

Hashcode said:


> I actually started with the GB device config, stripped all of the proprietaries out, built from AOSP and compared to what was needed to boot. Ad a ton of debugging / fixes and research.


Which sadly is still the easiest way








Nice vid, looks like IME crashing... chinese from the looks of it xD

You give me hope for my crappy device


----------



## Hashcode (Sep 16, 2011)

bikedude880 said:


> Which sadly is still the easiest way
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You'll get it man! Did you see the patch on my frameworks/base for hacking OpenGL hw acceleration?
https://github.com/Hashcode/android_frameworks_base/commits/ics


----------



## bikedude880 (Jun 18, 2011)

Hashcode said:


> You'll get it man! Did you see the patch on my frameworks/base for hacking OpenGL hw acceleration?
> https://github.com/Hashcode/android_frameworks_base/commits/ics


Of course, I forked it already xD

Just gotta get it done and booting :/


----------



## jmcotto01 (Aug 27, 2011)

Very Nice.


----------



## matthileo (Jun 27, 2011)

This is amazing. I'm amazed. 
And before even a hint of public release for the touchpad.

You sir are a hero of the people.

... OK, that might be an exaggeration, but I'm still amazed

[sent from my droid]


----------



## EricErK (Jun 8, 2011)

matthileo said:


> This is amazing. I'm amazed.
> And before even a hint of public release for the touchpad.


There has been a hint ...


----------

